# Pensieri sulla felicità by Lunapiena



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E crescendo impari che la felicità non e' quella delle grandi cose.
> Non e' quella che si insegue a vent'anni, quando, come gladiatori si combatte il mondo per uscirne vittoriosi...
> la felicità non e' quella che affanosamente si insegue credendo che l'amore sia tutto o niente,. ..
> non e' quella delle emozioni forti che fanno il "botto" e che esplodono fuori con tuoni spettacolari...
> ...


----------

